# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Laguna Phuket International Marathon

## schiene

*Am 07.06.2015 findet der Laguna Phuket International Marathon 2015 statt*
mehr Infos dazu findet ihr hier:
http://www.runthailand.com/race/lagu...marathon-2015/

----------

